

Photos of Demo Day on FanChatter - pg
http://demoday.fanchatter.com/

======
pg
The reason some of the pictures have robots in them is that YC shares a
building with Anybots, Trevor's robot company, and the robot part of the
building becomes "back stage" on dday.

Notice Slava with the graph of RethinkDB's astounding performance.

------
zaidf
They should copy Picasa's photo display/navigation UI. ie. I should be able to
go to the next pic with my arrow key.

~~~
100k
Thanks for the suggestion.

We're rolling out a new layout for the photo page to make navigation easier.
We will look into the keyboard navigation feature.

------
rms
Where do you get the folding chairs?

~~~
jl
<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/30070402>

------
pclark
so young.

